# Building an elevated track



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I am in the planning stages of building an elevated track this summer. It will be relatively small to fit both the budget and our small lot. The track will be an oval with a wye and a couple of sidings. Track will be plastic ties with aluminum rail except for brass rail used for switches. I am looking at either Micro-Engineering or Sunset Valley track.

I plan to use concrete blocks as posts to mount the deck on. The posts will sit on grade not in holes. I am wondering what to use for deck material. This is a budget operation so cost is a major factor. I also want something durable.

Ideally the deck would be concrete but I am concerned with breakage and weight. Wood of some sort sounds like the material of choice but I am open to suggestions as long as price is reasonable. I am considering laminated plywood for beams with a plywood wood deck covered with roll roofing.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Jack


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I used PT 2 X 4's for the frame & PT 4 X 4's for the legs. put paving stones under the legs to reduce settling. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jack, 
I too will be interested in what is offered. My Eaglewings frames are set on their spikes and I also need to make a top decision. At this moment I'd like to go with Dibond but composite lumber is looking good for cost savings. Will I be invited to run on your new track? 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

From my experience, the composite lumber is extremely heavy and, when laid flat such as for deck surface, must be closely supported to prevent sagging. My raised track deck surface is aluminum pans with 2" raised lips at the edge, a bit expensive, but light weight and allows for ballast. At NJLS, we have roll roofing over plywood that is so old that I can't tell you when it was put down. The roofing has worn a bit at the edges, but it has outlasted the original Aristocraft ties which disintegrated and had to be replaced.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 27 Feb 2010 05:56 PM 
Hi Jack, 
I too will be interested in what is offered. My Eaglewings frames are set on their spikes and I also need to make a top decision. At this moment I'd like to go with Dibond but composite lumber is looking good for cost savings. Will I be invited to run on your new track? 
Best, 
Tom 
Tom who? Of course you are welcome to run on my track if you don't mind "sluming it" for a day! I only wish Don Sauer could come when I open the track. What are Dibond and composite lumber? I assume that you are talking about plastic deck lumber when you say composite. but I'm not familiar with Dibond. Both might be too expensive for me. I wish I knew more about concrete strength.

Those Eaglewing frames are sweet! If you need any help with the grunt work just ask.

Jack


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

HI Jack, 
Dibond is an aluminum/plastic sandwich 3mm thick used for signs. Ron Brown has it on his track. Composite lumber is so named because most brands have wood and resin. There are also all plastic versions available. They do need a good frame as Larry has stated. The wood/roll roofing technique has been used for many years. 
My sister had a screen room built which uses a Trex brand skirting that is thinner than the deck boards and 12" wide. While net surfing I thought I saw that trex also make 4x8 sheets so I asked at our local Lowes but they never got back to me. Lowes carries choice deck by Weyerhauser who make fascia boards that are thinner than decking and 9" wide. 
Some of the BC live steamers, Dan Pantages comes to mind, found a good deal on Dibond and I don't remember if it is on this forum or live steam. 
I hope to get Don to come to my steamup since I will likely be using his date and naming it in his honor. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I know some have used the concrete fiber sheets that one uses for tile work and they have worked out well. They are like 3'x5' in size, cut like sheetrock, just score and snap. A coat of primer/paint should insure them lasting longer, with them being up in the air and off the ground I would think they would hold up well.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Check with Noel Wilson on here, he has helped and built several elevated layouts for people, and he can give you some idears if you get with him. He will be happy to give you idears and such!! Regal 

Santa fe & Butthead Cove. R.R. - Mogulus Live Broadcast

[email protected]


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 28 Feb 2010 08:49 AM 
I know some have used the concrete fiber sheets that one uses for tile work and they have worked out well. They are like 3'x5' in size, cut like sheetrock, just score and snap. A coat of primer/paint should insure them lasting longer, with them being up in the air and off the ground I would think they would hold up well. 
Jerry,

Great suggestion! I'll have to look into that. At least for the straight sections it would be dead easy! Curved sections make me wonder how to cut it. I wouldn't look forward to cutting it with a saw since I think it would be a nasty chore with all the dust flying.

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 27 Feb 2010 07:22 PM 
From my experience, the composite lumber is extremely heavy and, when laid flat such as for deck surface, must be closely supported to prevent sagging. My raised track deck surface is aluminum pans with 2" raised lips at the edge, a bit expensive, but light weight and allows for ballast. At NJLS, we have roll roofing over plywood that is so old that I can't tell you when it was put down. The roofing has worn a bit at the edges, but it has outlasted the original Aristocraft ties which disintegrated and had to be replaced. 
Larry,

I vaguely remember the elevated G1 track fro a visit to the NJLS. I have seen many pictures of ply and rool roofing but I didn't know how it holds up. Sounds like it may be the way I go if all else fails.

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 28 Feb 2010 07:34 AM 
HI Jack, 
Dibond is an aluminum/plastic sandwich 3mm thick used for signs. Ron Brown has it on his track. Composite lumber is so named because most brands have wood and resin. There are also all plastic versions available. They do need a good frame as Larry has stated. The wood/roll roofing technique has been used for many years. 
My sister had a screen room built which uses a Trex brand skirting that is thinner than the deck boards and 12" wide. While net surfing I thought I saw that trex also make 4x8 sheets so I asked at our local Lowes but they never got back to me. Lowes carries choice deck by Weyerhauser who make fascia boards that are thinner than decking and 9" wide. 
Some of the BC live steamers, Dan Pantages comes to mind, found a good deal on Dibond and I don't remember if it is on this forum or live steam. 
I hope to get Don to come to my steamup since I will likely be using his date and naming it in his honor. 
Best, 
Tom 
Tom,


Those materials sound like they might last for a long time but are way beyond my budget. Trex type materials would be my first choice but one look at the price tags sent me running. For your eaglewings system trex would be nice and very durable not to mention easy to replace if need be.

jack


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

One other consideration is to use "Hardie Plank". I used it on ground level railroad and while I had my railroad it held up real good even on the ground. Cost is not that high and can be cut or snapped fairly easily.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dibond alternatives (costing less) with similar construction properties that I have been looking at for our updated portable:

 Nudo

Formacell 


Grimco


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't find info on hardie plank or similar. Where does one find it? Will it hold a nail to hold the track? Sizes? 

Jack


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use hardy board wich is what you want. I used it to make my 5 track enclosed storage area but would work well for elevated RR as the base. I painted mine even tho it is most of it is now covered. You can buy at Lowe's and comes in 3x5 foot sheets. good stuff. Later RJD


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably covered above butlike he said, Lowes, Home depot etc. Comes in just aboutall lengths also several widths. Nails, Screws whatever to put the track on to it and to construct.


----------

